# Ou puis je trouver des "vieille barrette de RAM?



## esv^^ (5 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde!

J'ai un PowerBook G4 et je recherche hâtivement une barrette de 512Mo de Ram pour mon PowerBook; les caractéristiques sont les suivantes;
SODIMM0/J16 :

  Taille :	512 Mo
  Type :	SDRAM
  Vitesse :	PC133U-333
  État :	OK
  Fabricant :	Je m'en contre fout
  Numéro de pièce :	Je m'en contre fout
  Numéro de série :	Je m'en contre fout

Il y a deux mois de cela, j'ai vu la bonne barrette sur Rue du Commerce à 9,90 (neuve évidemment). A ce moment là, je n'ai pas réagit (d'autant plus que mes économies ne suivaient pas ). J'ai re-cherché récemment sur le même site puis sur Google; Résultat: Impossible de trouver!
Cette barrette viendrait elle finalement de disparaître (complètement) du marché?
Auriez vous des pistes pour en trouver des pas trop cher et en bon état?

Merci beaucoup pour vos pistes!


CdB en récompense (si vous n'êtes pas trop récent dans ma liste ), comme d'hab!


----------



## CBi (6 Juillet 2012)

le modele exact va dependre de ton modele de Powerbook, mais normalement tu peux trouver tout ce que tu veux chez OWC = http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/memory/iBooks-PowerBooks/G4-Aluminum/


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

Moi ce serais plutôt celle là alors: http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other World Computing/133SO512328L/

Dans l'idéal, je préférerai acheter en France...
Mais, comme je vais bientôt investir dans un SSD, est ce que 256Mo de plus, ça vaut vraiment la peine?


----------



## tsss (6 Juillet 2012)

Ici, il y en a à des prix plutôt correct ... j'ai testé plusieurs fois ce vendeur et je n'ai jamais été déçu, livraison en 5 jours 

Bien prendre un barrette de mémoire conseillée pour mac.


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

Merci. Donc moi ce sera celle là.

Enfin, je m'absente tout le mois de juillet et je ne m'en occuperais à mon retour!
Mais, est ce que ça vaut vraiment la peine 256 Mo en plus sachant que j'achèterais aussi un SSD? La différence de vitesse sera t elle significative?


----------



## tsss (6 Juillet 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> .....
> Mais, est ce que ça vaut vraiment la peine 256 Mo en plus sachant que j'achèterais aussi un SSD? La différence de vitesse sera t elle significative?



Ben ça dépend pour quel Os, si c'est pour léopard il ne s'en portera que mieux je pense. Si c'est Tiger il sera bien comme ça et peut être un chouilla mieux avec 1Go de mémoire au total !


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai une barrette de 512 2Rx16 PC2-5300S-555-12

Si ça correspond je te la donne.


Édit : cela n'a pas l'air de correspondre à la photo. Si quelqu'un la veut en échange d'une enveloppe timbrée.


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

Merci de ta proposition; tu devrais avoir un MP


----------

